# Swedish: Jag trodde att han var fransman första gången jag såg honom



## Eline0909

What is right to say?

1. Jag trodde att han var fransman första gången _när_ jag såg honom.

or

2. Jag trodde att han var fransman första gången jag såg honom


----------



## USB-anslutning

#2 is correct.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Eline0909 said:


> What is right to say?
> 
> 1. Jag trodde att han var fransman första gången _när_ jag såg honom.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. Jag trodde att han var fransman första gången jag såg honom


Like USB-anslutning said: number 2 is the correct one. I wrote this long explanation earlier, but the site closed before I was able to post it. 

Jag såg honom is a relative subclause in which the relative pronoun, som, has been left out, and it defines första gången. 

Jag trodde han var fransman _första gången [som] jag såg honom._

Som is optional: the sentence is gramatically correct with som included, but it's more frequent and idiomatic to omit it.

In English, you would express this in a similar manner:
The first time I saw him (most common) OR 
The first time *that* I saw him.

You can rephrase the sentence and include när/when correctly:

Jag trodde att han var fransman när jag såg honom för första gången.
I believed he was French when I saw him for the first time.

Now we have a different construction, and voilá! - it works the same way in English, again!

/Wilma


----------



## Eline0909

Ett stort tack för alla svar!!

Would it be wrong to say

1. Jag trodde att han var fransman _första gången när_ jag såg honom 

(instead of "Jag trodde att han var fransman _när jag såg honom för första gången")_


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Eline0909 said:


> Would it be wrong to say
> 
> 1. Jag trodde att han var fransman _första gången när_ jag såg honom


Yes, as mentioned previously, this is wrong. När takes the role of a relative pronoun in your example, but cannot be used as such. It has to be either som or no pronoun at all:

Jag trodde [att] han var fransman _första gången [som] jag såg honom.

_Att is often omitted, and som is nearly always omitted in speech.

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Yes, as mentioned previously, this is wrong. När takes the role of a relative pronoun in your example, but cannot be used as such. It has to be either som or no pronoun at all:
> 
> Jag trodde [att] han var fransman _första gången [som] jag såg honom.
> 
> _Att is often omitted, and som is nearly always omitted in speech.



You are right, though I must say, when speaking I would frequently say "Jag trodde att han var fransman första gången när jag såg honom" and such things. Without the _när_ I feel something is "missing".


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

jonquiliser said:


> You are right, though I must say, when speaking I would frequently say "Jag trodde att han var fransman första gången när jag såg honom" and such things. Without the _när_ I feel something is "missing".


I'm thinking that we're just listing clauses, then, which is what makes it sound OK in speech:
Jag trodde han var fransman första gången, när jag såg honom OR
Första gången, när jag såg honom, trodde jag han var fransman

We don't 'say' the commas, of course, I just put them in to see if it would make sense. However, my preferred choice in speech would be:

Första gången jag såg honom trodde jag han var fransman. I think the focus is on _when_ it happened, so första gången ends up at the beginning of the sentence.

It's also possible that the usage differs from Skåne to Finland... 

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

Yes, perhaps usage varies . I'm not sure what the commas would do, either in writing or speaking (usually commas in writing mark some sort of pause or 'mental image' of a break). But I have really no clue here, I'm just going by what I hear...

Have a nice weekend, everybody


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

jonquiliser said:


> I'm not sure what the commas would do, either in writing or speaking (usually commas in writing mark some sort of pause or 'mental image' of a break).


I put in the commas to better illustrate how the sentence can be interpreted:

1) 
a) Första gången, när jag såg honom, trodde jag han var fransman.
Adverbial 1 Adverbial 2            verb   subject object

b) Interpretation: Detta var första gången som jag träffade honom. När jag såg honom trodde jag han var fransman.
Första gången refers to something external, other than såg.

2)
a) Första gången [som] jag såg honom trodde jag han var fransman. 
 Adverbial   verb  subject object

b) Interpretation: Detta var första gången [som] jag såg honom. Då trodde jag han var fransman. 

In 2b), you cannot possibly insert när instead of [som], but you can omit som quite happily. If this is true, then the same should apply also to 2a). Första gången refers to såg. The phrase cannot be broken up, so if you change the word order, you have to move all of it: Jag trodde han var fransman första gången jag såg honom. 

I hope this clears it up. I can't make it any clearer.

/Wilma


----------



## trosabon

Just ask yourself "where and how would I use the lingo".
In everyday talk you can use the both sentences.


----------

